# Kids are affected Too



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Work of my 8 year old daughter. near the slingshot she wrote "amo" it mean ammo LOL


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

oh man E ! she looks like she put a superpouch on the slingshot instead of one

of yours !? i think she needs to be grounded . but seriously, she seems really

smart to put down a pfs slingshot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Imperial said:


> oh man E ! she looks like she put a superpouch on the slingshot instead of one
> 
> of yours !? i think she needs to be grounded . but seriously, she seems really
> 
> smart to put down a pfs slingshot.


LOL, I thought too... it looks like Ray's RockStar pouch.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

nice ergo design!

Great kid! you're doing a fantastic job as a parent


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is very cute.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

That is fantastic!!! She is the next generation of slingshots!

SMS


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL!!!

This is great !!! ...Well, have you ever noticed my avatar too. Yeah, it was made by a 8 year boy!!

Not a ergo one, though!!!

Cheers to your children!!!

Q


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Awww.
Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome! That was a real pleasure to see. Cool. You rock as a parent. It's apparent.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Today I got a gift from my 8 year old daughter. She made a target for me


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Today I got a gift from my 8 year old daughter. She made a target for me


 Nice target, she can draw better then me. All I can draw r stick figures.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

it says something positively special bout you as a parent when your kids know exactly what it is you like.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Supersure Supergrounded


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Can't wait for my daughter to grow up a little more  Don't get me wrong though, 2 is a brilliant age


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

​
Little surprise when back home, kids kept this for me, they brought it from next door when they were cutting a tree.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Cute - go back and yell at them. "THIS FORK IS NOT PERFECT. GO FIND ME A BETTER ONE!"


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

whatever the language....them are some UGLY boots! :thumbsdown:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

​My 4 year boy showed to me, saying he made a slingshot... ​


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, this thread is terrific


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are so fortunate to have such a fun and loving family, thanks for sharing


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

e~shot said:


> ​My 4 year boy showed to me, saying he made a slingshot... ​


Dear Friends, My beloved son (6y) in the above post returned to his Lord few weeks ago...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is the absolute best slingshot I've ever seen. I wish I could find the words to somehow ease the pain, But I never seem to find just the right words to express our deepest sympathy. I will think of you and your family often


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

So sorry for your loss e-shot .


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Words cannot describe the heart ache I feel for you and your family. Losing a child has to be the hardest thing to recover from and me and my family are keeping you in our thoughts as you all go on this horrific endeavor. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You need to fix the handle on and put a set of bands on for him!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I have just signed on to this forum for the first time in about two years....

Irfan, I am so so sorry for the loss of your son. No parent should have to lose a child. I am so sorry I did not see this sooner.

I send love and my condolences , my friend. I cannot imagine what you are going through. I wish I could give you a hug buddy.

Angelos


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad to see you are still around Smilngfury


----------

